# Blue Mahoe Question



## jimmythewoodworker (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm seriously considering buying a nice big slab of Blue Mahoe but I've never worked with it before. Does anyone have some purty pictures of a finished piece you'd like to share. It would be much appreciated.........Jimmy


----------



## phinds (Mar 22, 2012)

*RE: Blue Mauestionhoe Q*

Interesting ... out of all the 10's of thousands of pics I've stolen off the internet over the years, there is not a single one of a finished product from blue mahoe. Must be rare or too small for furniture or both.

How big is the "nice big slab" you are looking at?


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Mar 22, 2012)

*RE: Blue Mauestionhoe Q*



phinds said:


> Interesting ... out of all the 10's of thousands of pics I've stolen off the internet over the years, there is not a single one of a finished product from blue mahoe. Must be rare or too small for furniture or both.
> 
> How big is the "nice big slab" you are looking at?



Joe Rebuild has uploaded several slab images in my WTB (irregular slab for table) post. I'm just trying to decide which one to use for the table top.

Jimmy


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow..............really looks nice when finished.............I might have to find "someone" who can sell me some of it

How did that wood escape me all these years:wacko1::dash2::dash2:

This old dog just learned something new and exciting


----------



## phinds (Mar 22, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Here are some for you Paul not my work just swiped from online



Cool ... thanks.


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this site. I have some Blue Mahoe (Hibiscus elatus) at Rooster Exotic Woods. The wood offered has been sanded to a 80 grit finish.

Dave[/font]


----------

